# L-Glutamine and Enzymes



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello again,I am wondering if you have done any research on the vitamin L-Glutamine? I am living overseas and when I was back in Canada a lady at the vitamin store suggested to me that I try L-Glutamine to repair and renew any damage to the intestinal tract lining. I didn't think IBS caused any damage. Otherwise it would show up in my colonoscopy, correct? She also said that she is IBS-D and if she wants to eat something fatty she takes and enzyme before and after the meal and she is fine. I really don't think it is that easy otherwise we would all be doing so. I get really frustrated and depressed when I get excited about something new only to be let down. I wish none of us had to deal with such an annoying problem. I am also worried about trying to have a baby in fear that the fetus will not be getting proper nutrients due to my IBS. I try to eat right but I know I am not getting enough fruits and veggies. Even some IBS safe recipes don't work for me. Any suggestions on the Glutamine or the enzymes? Thank you so much for your books, they have helped me so much. Will you be coming out with a second IBS safe recipe book?


----------

